# Southern California Golf



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi all - I live in new york city -but I am actually from Los Angeles and I have played a lot of golf there but mainly at La canada flintridge where my dad belongs and the griffith park wilson and harding courses in hollywood where I grew up. I am heading out there in a week and I have 6 days of golf planned. i could use some good suggestions of courses to check out. Please avoid suggesting "sandpiper' and Pebble beach/spyglass. I have already played at those courses and am looking for something more local to the greater to los Angeles. i am willing to spend up to 75 bucks a round but cheap is always good too!
thanks so much for any suggestions you all can give
SandWedge


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

***Los Verdes
***Trump National Golf Course at Palos Verdes
***Los Serranos
***Sherwood Country Club


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*thanks but...*

thanks action - some of these courses are private .. i need public action or a place that allows walk in guests. hey maybe we can catch a round when i am out!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmm okay, here are my favorite public in the area (btw Trump does allow walk ins you just aren't likely to have a tee time, you'd have to call ahead)

**Los Verdes (gorgeous, public and a few miles away from Trump, same scenery at less than half the cost just not as well maintained at times..still by far the best muni in the state)
**Rancho Park Golf Course
**Victoria GOlf Course
**Alondra
**MAggie Hathaway
**Studio City
**Penmar

That should get you started


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

Sandwedge-

Just a few bucks beyond your $75 budget, let me suggest the following (not necessarily in the order shown):

1. Lost Canyons
2. Robinson Ranch
3. Malibu Country Club
...and just a gallon past the LA border, Irvine's own, Doug De Cinces' pride, and one of my favorite course, Strawberry Farms Club.


----------

